# New Ford Mustang V-8 rated as world's most powerful



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW

662 horsepower and 631 lbs.-ft. of torque

New Ford Mustang V-8 rated as world's most powerful

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

As more of a Chevy guy this breaks my heart.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is a lot of horses! ! !

Wonder ir it can take a Shevy Volt??


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thats 494 KW in educated terms, hope the thing handles, most US cars I have driven are woeful in this regard. Best power I have experienced was 427 KW on an all wheel drive Pontiac G8, made in Aus and exported to the US, not generally available. Keep a look out for this your new police pursuit vehicle a rebaged Aus commodore V8 exported to the US ( these things handle).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To us un educated sure looks like a Chevy.
BG


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yep rebadged as a Chevy, don't want you good old boy's to get too confused now, do we...:wink:










I have one of these, we call them Ute's, coming your way soon. I believe will be called a Pontiac, blow the doors off those pick up's you boy's have.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

We had those here back in the '60s. They were called El Caminos. A friend of mine still has one that is rusting away on his farm.



jenae said:


> I have one of these, we call them Ute's, coming your way soon. I believe will be called a Pontiac, blow the doors off those pick up's you boy's have.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, they are really fun to drive, rear end can be hung right out, especially if the suspension is set up right, mine is a workhourse with only 267 kw, cost me $39,000, I have always had a ute of some sort since I was in my early twenty's. I also have a BMW, Porsche, and a Mazda 323. For many years I had a hand built TRD Toyota Celica the best car I have ever driven, incredible performance. Sadly the boss made me get rid of it.

Have a look at this, there are more ute's then you might expect:- ( my model is shown as a Pontiac G8)

Chevrolet El Camino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

They won't be badged as a Pontiac, as GM has put the Pontiac brand out to pasture.

Besides the El Camino, there was the Ford Ranchero, and the less known, and short lived Dodge Sweptside.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

And just how much snow do you get a year? These hi powered cars are not good in the snow. The vast majority of the USA gets some to much snow every winter.



BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The "utes" as you call them just never made a whole lot of sense, hence their demise.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is a "ute" in Aussie speak?? "Utility"? ?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

From his post above they seem to call the type of vehicle that comprises a truck bed grafted onto the front of a car a ute.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> And just how much snow do you get a year? These hi powered cars are not good in the snow. The vast majority of the USA gets some to much snow every winter.
> 
> BG


We had a "Nuevo Russki" in the community I lived in in Moscow who brought in a Vette . . it did ok in the summers, but the first Winter, we would all watch him try to get out to the main road . . he actually made it a time or two . . sideways! ! . . It did not make it to the second winter!

I was content with my Range Rover!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I drove V-8 Firebirds and Camaros through a dozen or so Maryland winters, some really snowy and some not. That was an adventure! The thing that really makes it difficult is if you have to come to a stop on any sort of upgrade. There was one of these hills at an intersection with a small crossroad on my way to work that the only way to make it up was not to stop at the light no matter the color. Someone coming? Then stop, backup, and make another run at it. These days I have a 4wd daily driver that makes childs play out of winter driving. But I kinda miss the adventure....


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your right, it is certainly horses for courses even with modern aids such as traction control a ute is impossible in snow much better in mud though. They are quintessentially Australian, having been developed here, a Utility was designed to take mother to church on Sunday and the pigs to market on Monday. They are very popular in Aus every tradie has one, and almost every farmer.

They even have a V8 ute's race program, always a hoot full of slides and crashes, yet the blighters do move.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The car/truck combo came out in the USA in the fifties. The El Camino lasted the longest, and Dodge the shortest.


----------

